#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Ad-Dhuha Nederlandse recitatie en Arabische van Mishary Rashid

## RoadToJannah

Salam Alaykum broeders en zusters,Ik merkte dat veel Nerderlandse mensen geen Arabisch kennen en daardoor een grotere drempel is om meer van de Islam te leren.Ik heb studiomateriaal gekocht en ben begonnen de quran professioneel met Nederlandse audio op youtube te zetten.Hopelijk zal het jullie goed doen! AUB delen en subscriben!

----------

